# Looking for a Detailer please



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

I've got a mucky RS3 and 911 sat here, looking for a Detailer to come and give them a good clean!

Cheers


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

gilford said:


> I've got a mucky RS3 and 911 sat here, looking for a Detailer to come and give them a good clean!
> 
> Cheers


Couple of options for you: ti22 or mattjonescardiff. Give them a call or a PM.:thumb:


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm North Wales mate, Anglesey


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahh, ooops I made a huge assumption there didn't I.....

Probably going to find some options in the Midlands section of England - going to be closer for you probably. Check out Griffiths Detailing in the studio section thread - only one that I have in my head at the moment...he's in Aintree I think.....:thumb:


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

Cheers, I'll post in there also


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

look up phil H , nice guy , brilliant detailer , in north wales


----------

